# Amplificador con TDA7294 o con STK4172



## tecnhowil (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola a todos

Estoy Armando un amplificador tengo dos circuitos los cuales fueron suministrados en este foro, u son el STK4172 y el otro es el TDA7294

el STK4172 es de 40W + 40W  cuesta por hay unos 14 Dolares EEUU
el TDA7294 es de 100W  cuesta alrededro de 5 Dolares EEUU
Pues en precio en mejor el TDA pero en electronica sabemos que el precio no da la pauta.


Me gustaria saber cual de los dos es el mejor en calidad de sonido y potencia, y por que?

Gracias de antemano por los comentarios


----------



## lalex (Dic 27, 2008)

calidad? STK
potencia?(en este caso) Iguales los dos,, va a depender del uso q le des,, por ejemplo... si es para guitarra te conviene el TDA (ya q tiene mayor potencia, aparte la distorsion no va a ser problema) pero si lo vas a usar como para un eqipito musical, puedeee q te convenga el STK



revisa las hojas de datos de cada uno,, tmb fijate en la fuente de alimentacion q usa cada unoo, por lo generall.. los STK consumen mas corriente, cosa q te va a salir mas caro el transformador, y con respecto a la tension,, mmm  no debe haber mucha diferencia entre ambos...



buenoo,, espero q te sirva lo q t dijee



Saludos


----------



## tecnhowil (Dic 27, 2008)

Gracias lalex, por la información suministrada y es cierto los transformadores para el STK son dificiles de conseguir y muy caros 

Pero me voy a decidir por el STK 

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## marvel (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola! Iba a hacer un post nuevo, pero mejor lo escribo aca...

Quiero hacerme un amplificador de potencia para guitarra, y la verdad que ahora no se por cual de dichos dos integrados decidirme...

Me habia decidido a hacer este  circuito, por su simpleza, y ademas porque el transformador para la alimentacion me resultaria mas economico (24v 5A), que si quisiera armar este (64v 8A), que aunque es de una potencia un poco mayor, no es de alta fidelidad y el transformador es mucho mas grande (aunque supongo que el costo de un transformador mas grande se equipara con el alto costo del integrado stk, al lado de los transistores tip)..

Pero cuando lei este post, lei sobre el integrado TDA7294 y me intereso bastante, porque es de mayor potencia y segun tecnhowil, bastante mas barato (vivo en argentina, y una pequeña diferencia en dolares es muy significativa para mi).. Asique busque en su hoja de datos, vi el circuito de "alta eficiencia" que recomienda, pero no encontre la corriente de alimentacion que precisa...

Si pudieran decirme que alimentacion precisaría dicho circuito, les agradeceria mucho, ya que quiero construir mi amplificador en base a mi no muy grande presupuesto...

O tambien me gustaria recibir recomendaciones acerca de qué amplificador puedo armar...

Lo que estoy buscando es: un amplificador para guitarra electrica, de entre 40 y 100w, lo mas simple y economico posible (aunque obviamente, quiero algo que suene bien).. Con simple me refiero a un circuito no muy "grande", ni complejo, ni con muchos componentes, ya que este es el primer amplificador de potencia que voy a armar (aunque ya arme muuchos otros circuitos en mi vida).. Lo que planeo es hacer un amplificador no tan grande ahora, y si todo sale bien, mas adelante me haré uno de mayor potencia..


Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!


----------



## marvel (Ene 30, 2009)

Me olvide, lo que tambien queria saber es si no se esta desperdiciando la parte del "muting" del stk en el primer circuito... No convendria usarlo? O no es algo tan importante?

Y una cosita mas, que cambiaria si quisiera usar el circuito del stk en conexion puente? Tendria que usar un transformador de 4x5A = 20A?  (cuatro veces la corriente original)  Y un disipador para 4 veces la potencia? 


Muchas gracias!


----------



## sender87 (Dic 12, 2011)

si tu presupuesto es corto te convendria construir tu el transformador, segun eh escuchado el stk es mejor y en potencia rms son iguales, construir tus transformadores no tiene mucha ciencia la verdad solo la paciencia de enrollar el alambre magneto


----------



## fas0 (Dic 12, 2011)

por poca diferencia de dinero es mejor el *STK4192 *50+50w y el PCB es el mismo que el del 4172, solo que necesita un transformador con un poco mas de potencia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 22, 2011)

Los TDA son buenos en cuanto al rendimiento vs potencia, pero van adelante los STK en fidelidad, aunque son unos hibridos que causan mucha controversia, es bueno decir que a pesar de todo son muy versatiles y se pueden remanufacturar, los TDA no presentan esta ventaja simplemente se degradan y no hay nada que se pueda hacer para remediarlo excepto, cambiar el integrado, los STK presentan una mejor distribucion de calor y el 7294 nunca entregará 100W RMS uno solo, esta es una apreciacion pico de potencia que hace el fabricante basado en las normas americanas IEC sobre potencia pico musical en las cuales se tiene por norma que no debe excederse del 10% el THD+N y esto es demasiado elevado teniendo en cuenta que el TDA es un monolitico construido con tecnologia DMOS.

Saludos.


----------



## alex078 (May 8, 2012)

posiblemente sea asi ya que los integrados stk en lo personal poseen mas bajos y sonidos nitidos ademas su entrada input es mas sensible ....!   saludos


----------



## alex078 (Ene 5, 2014)

tecnhowil dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Estoy Armando un amplificador tengo dos circuitos los cuales fueron suministrados en este foro, u son el STK4172 y el otro es el TDA7294
> 
> ...


la verdad yo no probe con stk 4172 pero los he armado con tda 7294 y a mi parecer sonaban mas o menos pero el problema era que cada vez se quemaban sin calentarse mucho a demas no tenian sonidos bajos , yo los alimentaba con 30v ahora con ese mismo fuente los construi y ensamble con stk 4182II y anda genial aunque calienta claro es que no coloque todavia ningun ventilador por lo tanto te recomiendo el stk 4172 que tambien debe ser muy bueno aunque este integrado a mi parecer es de menos potencia . Ahora estoy pensando emsamblar uno con stk 4192II ya que tiene mas potencia y no cuesta mucho solo 15 dolares aca en bolivia y lo importante no es el costo sino la fidelidad y claridad del audio que amplifica.. saludos


----------



## pablofunk017 (Ene 18, 2014)

pero vea la hoja del datasheet,el STK 4182II ó STK 4172II funciona con transformador de 24+24 vac,,tambien puede que el STK puede ser falsificado,verifica los integrados antes de comprar,saludos


----------

